# Prozessor tauschen



## FabiTheWinLover (24. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe hier ein Laptop mit einem AMD Sempron 3100+ 32Bit, in dieses will ich nun einen Athlon 64 3200+ einbauen. Dieser stammt aus einem alten Desktop PC.
Die Sockel stimmen überein (754).
Sollte die CPU nicht fest verlötet sein, und ich sie so tauschen können, was für Gefahren, ausser der Temperatur, könnten noch auftauchen?
Kann ich das Bios oder das Mainbaord zerschiessen?

Meine Sorge iss halt, dass ich was kaputt mach, alles andere lässt sich ja ausprobieren...

Wär nett, wenn mir jmd. schreibt der sich damit auskennt.

Danke
Fabian


----------



## Monsjo (24. Mai 2013)

Du kannst keine Desktop-Cpu in einen Laptop einbauen.


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (24. Mai 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Du kannst keine Desktop-Cpu in einen Laptop einbauen.



Warum nicht,

reinpassen tut er, nur der mobiele Prozessor hat keinen Heatspreader, aber das lässt sich richten..

Und wie das geht!!!!

Beweisvideo kommt vll. noch, wenn gewünscht


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (24. Mai 2013)

Bist du dir da auch ganz sicher?
Ich bezweifle nämlich, dass das mobile Mainboard die Desktop-CPU unterstützt...


----------



## Radeon2013 (24. Mai 2013)

Alleine am Bios wirst du Scheitern.... Diese sind bei Laptops so mies beschnitten. also vergiss es lieber


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (24. Mai 2013)

Ich hab windows xp hochgefahren

Und es läuft super


----------



## Radeon2013 (24. Mai 2013)

Hau mal n Screenshot raus, erzählen kann man viel ^^


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. Mai 2013)

FabiTheWinLover schrieb:


> Und wie das geht!!!!
> 
> Beweisvideo kommt vll. noch, wenn gewünscht


 

Warum fragst du überhaupt, wenn du es eh machst, egal welche Antwort kommt oder kommen würde?


----------



## Monsjo (24. Mai 2013)

*hust*:


----------



## TheOnLY (24. Mai 2013)

Ist der Laptop schon geschmolzen?


----------



## Monsjo (25. Mai 2013)

Ich seh es vor meinem geistigen Auge(nein, ich bin nicht doppeldeutig.):


----------



## Combi (25. Mai 2013)

desktop-cpu in lappi rein...ja ne,is klar.
alleine die tdp der desk-cpu würde in dem lappi für ein freudenfeuer sorgen...
warum gibt es wohl keine lappis mit 4,0ghz quadcores?!...na weiste die antwort?!
hat einer nochn halbes kilogramm plutonium rumliegen?mein reaktor im keller liefert nich mehr genug saft für meine pc´s,bekomme immer grafikfehler....muss auffüllen...


----------



## Monsjo (25. Mai 2013)

Combi schrieb:


> hat einer nochn halbes kilogramm plutonium rumliegen?mein reaktor im keller liefert nich mehr genug saft für meine pc´s,bekomme immer grafikfehler....muss auffüllen...



Ich hab noch was rumliegen. Rest per PN? 

EDIT: Wir warten immer noch auf das Video.


----------



## Alex555 (25. Mai 2013)

So, hab mal bei wikipedia recherchiert.
Beide CPUs sollten tatsächlich den gleichen Sockel nutzen, aber die Probleme werden sein: 
Der Sempron wird im 90nm Verfahren hergestellt, der Athlon hingegen noch im 130nm. Dementsprechend ist die TDP: 62W gegen 89W. 
Du hast also deutlich mehr Abwärme. 
Zudem wird das Bios nur mit Mods die CPU überhaupt erkennen akzeptieren. 
AMD Mobile Sempron 
Liste der AMD-Athlon-64-Prozessoren 
Schau mal bitte nach, in welchem Stepping der Athlon gefertigt wurde. Wenn du Glück hast, hast du das E Stepping erwischt, bei denen liegt die TDP bei 59W, also sogar unter dem Mobile Sempron. 
Wäre schön, wenn der TE sein Abenteuer mit der Desktop CPU im Laptop mal hier beschreiben würde


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (25. Mai 2013)

Video läd gerade hoch, kommt also noch.

Auch wenn ihrs nicht glauben könnt ich bescheiss euch doch nicht, mich wunderts selber und ich bin froh, dass es klappt.
Aber seht dann selbst...

Ich hab auch bis jetzt noch keine Begründete Meinung hier gelesen, warum das nicht gehen sollt.

Und noch was: Wir sind hier bei PCGH und nicht bei CHIP.de!!!

Lasst euer Forengelaber einfach sein, wenn ihr nichts wisst---schreibt einfach nix.!!!
Interesse bekunden, oder vermuten iss ja ok, aber Behauptungen aufstellen, die nicht stimmen, nicht!!!
Wenns nicht mein Bildschirm wär, würd ich da sowas von reinschlagen..

EDIT:

Bin gerade dabei Win 7 64Bit auf dem Laptop zu installieren


----------



## Monsjo (25. Mai 2013)

Teach my Master.


----------



## Radeon2013 (25. Mai 2013)

Seit wann kommt ein Installiertes Windows XP mit veränderter Hardware klar?


----------



## Monsjo (25. Mai 2013)




----------



## Tommi1 (25. Mai 2013)

Hast Du schon den neuen Telekomvertrag und hast Dein Monatsvolumen schon durch oder warum dauert das solange, bis das Video hochgeladen ist?


Gruß von mir, der gespannt auf das Video wartet und bei Monsjo etwas Popcorn klaut.


----------



## Monsjo (25. Mai 2013)

Alles meins!


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (25. Mai 2013)

Radeon2013 schrieb:


> Seit wann kommt ein Installiertes Windows XP mit veränderter Hardware klar?


 


Hat mir auch gewundert..
Da stand: Neue Hardware Erkannt: AMD K8, kann jetzt verwendet werden

Ich hab bissle n´ schei.. gebaut beim hochladen, es kommt aber noch, ausserdem hab ich nebenher auch noch besseres zu tun als das euch zu beweisen, wenn ihrs nicht glaubt seid ihr selber schuld


----------



## Tommi1 (25. Mai 2013)

*gggg* Du stehst in der Beweispflicht.


----------



## Monsjo (25. Mai 2013)

Video?


----------



## combatIII (25. Mai 2013)

Das ja spannender als ChampionsLeague!!!


----------



## Monsjo (25. Mai 2013)

Irgenwie schon, obwohl ich beides mitbekomme.


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (25. Mai 2013)

Ja kommt wirklich, chillt mal

Was zählt den bei euch eigentlich als Beweis, ich lad halt gerade dess hoch was ich gemacht hab, nachliefern lässt sich immer noch.

Jetzt aber mal im Ernst: Warum sollte das nicht klappen? Einfach mal ne objektive ANTWORT bitte..

Im Moment 32% auf Youtube, läuft seit ca. 10 min.


----------



## meik19081999 (25. Mai 2013)

Das wird gutes Kino heut abend


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (25. Mai 2013)

Also die erste Entscheidung ist ja schon gefallen...


----------



## Monsjo (25. Mai 2013)

Alex555 schrieb:


> So, hab mal bei wikipedia recherchiert.
> Beide CPUs sollten tatsächlich den gleichen Sockel nutzen, aber die Probleme werden sein:
> Der Sempron wird im 90nm Verfahren hergestellt, der Athlon hingegen noch im 130nm. Dementsprechend ist die TDP: 62W gegen 89W.
> Du hast also deutlich mehr Abwärme.
> ...


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (25. Mai 2013)

Also ich hab 50 grad im Idle wie beim anderen auch, und gute 80 grad mit prime, bis 95 grad darf er laut datenplatt.


----------



## Pommesbunker (25. Mai 2013)

Weil dein Laptop für den Betrieb mit dem verbauten Prozessor entwickelt wurde und aus diesem Grund und aus dem Grund, dass die Kühlung gar nicht für einen Desktop Cpu mit normalerweise höherer TDP ausgelegt ist da sie mit den verbauten Komponenten schon an der Grenze ist und  deshalb auch keine so leistungsstarken Komponenten wie in einem Desktop Pc stecken in einen Laptop gebaut werden eigentlich gar nicht mit einem Desktop Cpu läuft. Geschweige denn dem OS dass nach so einem Tausch eigentlich gar nicht mehr bootet.


----------



## Monsjo (25. Mai 2013)

Ich würd ja sagen don`t feed the Troll, aber ich habe zu viel Spaß.


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (25. Mai 2013)

DA: 

Laptop mit Athlon 64 Desktop CPU - YouTube

Achso:

Warum ich so dreckige Finger hatte?

ICH HAB WAS GSCHAFFT!!


----------



## combatIII (25. Mai 2013)

Es gab aber schon Notebooks die regulär mit DesktopCPU's gebaut wurden.Trotzdem würd es mich interessieren.Vielleicht war die Kühlung ja etwas überdimensioniert und nun wird die CPU etwas wärmer aber halt noch innerhalb der Spec's.Naja mal sehen was da noch kommt!?Zum Glück ist CL vorbei kann diesen DoubleThrill nicht mehr so in meinem Alter!


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (25. Mai 2013)

Ja, auf das was noch kommt bin ich auch mal gespannt


----------



## KonterSchock (25. Mai 2013)

Bewiesen hat er es, also Top


----------



## Monsjo (25. Mai 2013)

Ich kann nut zustimmen.


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (25. Mai 2013)

Na da bin ich aber erleichtert.

Ich war wirklich selber überrascht, und bin aber einfache froh dass es bis jetzt geklappt hat..

Ich halt euch auf dem laufenden, in 1-2 Monaten kommt dann das FAIL Video dazu 

Spannend wars allemal


----------



## Monsjo (25. Mai 2013)

Achja ich entschuldige mich natürlich. Du hast fair gewonnen.


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (25. Mai 2013)

Kein Problem, es gab mir auch die Möglichkeit auch mal meine Meinung zu sagen, die gilt nämlich fürs ganze Forum.


----------



## Monsjo (25. Mai 2013)

Stimmt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2013)

Radeon2013 schrieb:


> Seit wann kommt ein Installiertes Windows XP mit veränderter Hardware klar?


 
Bei einem Prozessor mit identischem Befehlssatz und Organisation merkt es keinen Unterschied und selbst mit anderen Grafikkarten bietet es zumindest Grundfunktionalität.
Wirklich problematisch ist eigentlich nur ein Wechsel des Chipsatzherstellers (bei einigen Herstellern auch der Generation).


@Topic:
Die Gegenrichtung war eine Generation vorher übrigens äußerst beliebt: Sparsame bzw. sehr gut übertaktbare mobile-Athlons in Desktop-Systemen. AMD hat eben sehr lange nicht getrennte mobile CPUs hergestellt, sondern nur hinsichtlich Takt und Spannung selektiert. Entsprechend dürften Mikrocode (und damit BIOS-Kompatibiltät) und Anforderungen an den Chipsatz selten für Probleme sorgen, der Sockel sowieso nicht. Der war bei der mobilen Fassung einfach nur flacher gebaut.

Was einem längeren Betrieb aber neben der Kühlung noch im Wege stehen dürfte, sind die Spannungswandler. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass diese für 50% mehr Last ausgelegt sind und im Gegensatz zur Kühlung, die man testen kann*, werden die vermutlich einfach irgendwann den Geist aufgeben.

*: Iirc waren die Temperatursensoren seinerzeit übrigens immer noch auf eine Auslesung durch das Mainboard angewiesen. Allein BIOS-Updates konnten in Einzelfällen 10 K Unterschied in der Anzeige bringen und es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn einige Hersteller prinzipiell ähnlich große Offsets verwendet haben, weil sei meinten, so näher an der realen Temperatur zu liegen. Noch Fertigungsschwankungen der CPUs und die geringe Messgenauigkeit allgemein oben drauf und ich würde mindestens 20 K Abstand der angezeigten Temperatur zur maximal erlaubten empfehlen. Im Gegensatz zu Intel hatte AMD seinerzeit auch noch keinen wirklich guten Überhitzungschutz eingebaut.


----------

